# TORONTO MARCH 27 MEETING CANCELLED



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

THE MARCH 27 MEETING HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO THE OVERWHELMING RESPONSE FROM INDIVIDUALS THAT THEY ARE UNCOMFORTABLE ENTERING THE HOSPITAL DURING THE OUTBREAK OF PNEUMONIA.Please stay tuned for information about the next meeting date.


----------

